# B13 do I need to get racing headers



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Nissan fanz,
i've got a 93 Nissan Sentra XE Automatic, and Im wondering if I need to get racing headers to give me a little more umph.
I've got a custom catback xhaust on it presently
any info u can give me would be appreciated
thx/Bruce


----------



## B13Sentra (May 21, 2010)

Well i would because the headers will work with the cat back. Right now your exhaust gasses are coming out of the combustion chambers and being what I call "train wrecked" by the exhaust manifold and then being freed up by the cat back. This means that your exhaust goes from restrictive to unrestrictive resulting in a loss of power. 4-2-1 headers will give you more high end HP whereas a 4 to 1 header will give you more low end power. Ebay has headers for under 100$ shipped although I dont know how good the quality is. Hope this helps


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

B13Sentra said:


> 4-2-1 headers will give you more high end HP whereas a 4 to 1 header will give you more low end power.


Sorry, but it's the other way around. A 4-1 header will give more top end power but hurting low end power somewhat while a 4-2-1 header, also known as a tri-y header, will give better low to mid range power.


----------

